# Naso tang hiding and not eating



## Broutilde (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi guys, I am a freshwater person but we have a HUGE reef tank at work. I'm basically feeding the fish there and we have someone coming every week for tank maintenane.
So basically I know almost nothing about saltwater. 
One month ago, the previous company who was in charge of the tank maintenance added a beautiful Naso tank from J&L to the aquarium. 
She (with those lips it's a she) was doing great, eating and even interacting a lot with me. Then one week ago she started to be more shy, but still coming out to play and eat. 
Two days ago, after feeding her in the morning, I couldn't find her anymore. After looking for a while, I found her hidden deep in the rocks, like she was stuck, and not moving. Thought she was dead but she wiggled her tail. This morning she wasn't out when it was feeding time. I found her stuck in another spot in a weird position,not moving. Lips are still moving slightly though. 
Last Monday our aquarium guy did a water change, and added some medication for ich. 
From what I know, tank parameters are good. 
What is happening?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Generally when salt fish do that you are in trouble. Hopefully your maintenance team has done something to help. I run a quarenteen now because I could stand to loose my 7-8 year old fish .


----------



## Broutilde (Nov 7, 2018)

My guy told me that it was too late and that the fact that he's increasing salinity was probably the cause of all this. Poor thing probably had a parasite. I'm super bummed. Wish he had an hospital tank.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

My advice in your case is to be really selective when adding. Make sure you choose your fish carefully. Make sure they are eating and healthy. Did you see sings of ick because it you did I would make a plan now


----------



## Broutilde (Nov 7, 2018)

dino said:


> My advice in your case is to be really selective when adding. Make sure you choose your fish carefully. Make sure they are eating and healthy. Did you see sings of ick because it you did I would make a plan now


Unfortunately I wasn't the one to add it. The previous company in charge of the maintenance did, and after talking to my current aquarium guy I understand way more why it was a stupid choice in the first place. I just wish I knew that beforehand so I could have told them to bring it back to the LFS. Now a poor fish is dead and I'm heart broken.
Like I said it's my company's aquarium and I didn't have a say about it until I decided to be the one "in charge" (meaning in charge of hiring someone capable of taking care of the aquarium) a few weeks ago.


----------

